# Moving to Northern Utah..HELP!



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey guys...need some help!!

Currently I live down in Richfield. I have lived here most of my life and know all the great outdoor things to do in Central Utah. We love lots of things about living down here, but there comes a time that you have to make some decisions. I travel a lot and I am making a trip to the SLC airport almost EVERY week. We have thought a lot about it, and we want to move closer to the airport. There are MANY reasons and I wont go into all of there here. We have our house for sale here and it looks like it may sell soon (I hope) and we will be looking at moving north.

The area we have been looking at the most is Kaysville, Layton, Syracuse area. We like out west of the freeway there and have found some houses we really like.I will be going to look at some on Thursday this week.

What I am wondering is, what kind of good outdoor opportunities are there living there?? We are a family that loves to Hunt, Fish, Camp, Ride ATV's and things like that. I already know that we will not have the access that we currently have living in Richfield, but I want to know what those that live in that area do? We have a Rzr 4 that we love to go ride and wondering where to ride. I know the Waterfowl hunting is pretty good in that area. What about anything else.

HELP!.......let me know what you guys think about this area and what I am getting myself into.

Thanks!!!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't do it! jk - I live in Logan and still find myself trecking to Central Utah to enjoy what you have there. I would move to the springville area so you are closer to getting back down there or at least over to sanpete/manti and Nebo areas. (just my opinion). 

There are some great areas all over the state though in all reality. Best of luck with your relocation.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I may be a little biased as I have lived in the area all my life.
1. There are a LOT more people to compete with.
2. Waterfowl and Pheasant hunting close by.
3. Fishing, Weber River, Ogden River, Pineview, Causey, Willard Bay, Lost Creek, East Canyon all less than 30 minutes away.
4. ATV and snowmobile trails starting on Monte Christo less than 40 minutes away.
5. World class ski resorts close by. Either for winter sports or summer hiking and mountain biking.
6. First class trail systems in the cities and along the Bonneville Shoreline Trail.
7. And the famous Wasatch Front deer herd that is the backdrop to the cities.
8. And then you can get a map and see what is available within an hour drive if you get bored.
That's just for starters. I'm sure other can add to as well.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You'll be able to do everything you do down there up here, with 3 exceptions- it may take a bit longer to get to hunting/fishing holes, you won't be able to ride your Razr out of your garage to run up to the trails, and you'll have more people to deal with everywhere you go. All things that are easy to work around. But as a Salt Laker with Richfield ties, I must say this: I don't envy your having to move up here from such an amazing place. Hopefully some day you'll be able to move back down there.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.

It is not that I HAVE to move...it will just make life for the family MUCH easier if we move north. 

I will find out if these people are buying my house sometime today. Then I am looking at a house in Syracuse on Thursday when I fly back into SLC. It is right on Glen Eagle golf course. I am nervous and excited all in the same!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I have only lived in Utah for 4 years and all of that has been in Roy. I have never been to Richfield so I don't know anything about it. It is a little congested but like anything outdoors if you wait out the fair weather people you will be just fine. I like the fact that I have everything within a few minutes of my house. I can be in the marsh or the mountains in 20 min. From what I gather you are going to run into a ton of private property up this way but getting in with some northern guys will help open some options. From Roy, Layton area you can easily touch all of the WMAs North of I-80 in an hour or less. No need to cover big game because we all know that what we want and what we get...well can be different. ATV riding can be good up in the Ogden Canyon Pineview area or the Farmington Canyon (have to enter from Bountiful) Not as much as in the south but it is here. Oh yeah one important piece...When the Lotto hit the BIG numbers you can shoot to Idaho and come back without hesitation.


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

There's stuff to do. You'll have to drive a bit to ride any trails. Same for decent fishing. The community ponds don't count because everything's been planted or is small. Camping takes a small drive too. 
Generally there's a fair amount of stuff out there though if you know where to look.

Check your inbox for a PM.


----------

